# What form of interaction do you like best for learning horsemanship?



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Probably for me private lessons, clinics, and figuring it out on my own. This is of course if I'm training myself or a horse, bit different if I'm just searching for random facts or information about a training method.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Private & group lessons, apprenticeship. 

With horses and other large, living creatures, I think the old ways are the best ways. Nothing against book learning, but once you've done that then I think an apprenticeship where you just follow and observe and absorb knowledge from someone who has years and years of hands on experience is the best.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

The important thing for you to keep in mind is that different people learn different ways.

For me, I need to *do* something before I can really learn it. Watching videos and reading only gives me the theory. And this is a great place to start, but I need to be able to prove that theory in practice as well before I can even consider that it works.

When it comes to looking for trainers, I do like to check out their theory first. That means any articles written, videos taken, etc. to make sure that I even agree with their methodology. So I think it is important that you have that level of transparency with your clients.

So it seems like you are asking what type of transparency to use.... Well, if I was a trainer trying to get my name out there I would use as many mediums as possible. This is because each person has mediums they use and don't use, so to get the largest audience you need the broadest amount of mediums. Facebook, a blog/website, and a YouTube account are all fantastic for advertise your theory.

For people that are like me, it's so important that you are also willing to do training sessions, lessons, and clinics with the horse and client. This is for the people that have difficulty understanding theory without first seeing it in action. It also gives people the opportunity to see what kind of person you are, which is important to some people too.

I think you've got a pretty good list there.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hands on is, IMHO, the best way to build your business. People want a horse that behaves and when they have a problem, and they see somebody's horse that Doesn't have that problem, they want to know how to fix it as quickly as possible.
Good word of mouth is still the best way to build your business.
I think all of us are hands on learners bc what we do it a physical activity and not theoretical.


----------



## ksmith0922 (Jan 12, 2015)

The most helpful way for me to learn and improve my horsemanship skills has been in group practice/teaching environment. I've done clinics and practiced with friends at home by running through patterns one at a time and watching and discussing. I find that I can learn a lot from watching other horses and riders as much as from riding myself.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

All of the above? It depends on what I am trying to learn or if it is an issue that I am trying to solve. 

I learn a lot visually, but some things you just need to learn by doing, other times I am looking for a deeper understanding of something and then it is an issue of taking in lots of different viewpoints (doing research) and seeing what works best for me in a specific situation. 

I find I learn the most when I have a back and forth human interaction, can ask a lot of questions, and pick someone's brain. I am not just interested in the how, but the why.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have learned a lot from Demo's, auditing Clinics and Exhibitions. If I could afford it private and semi private lessons were good. Too large a class I found nice for riding and getting my horse used to groups (I usually ride alone)but not as educational.
Have to admit I have watched others riding and showing and learned what to do from that, also learned what not to do sometimes.

Clinics are great IMO


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

My first (and usually only) stop is to our long time breeder/trainer ranch family friends that have been in the horse business for 45+ years. They have seen and dealt with more horses and situations than I ever will, you can't beat that amount of experience, and are always more than willing to give you info and tips.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Not having a lot of skills with the internet I stick mostly to the HF for targeting issues. I do not do much of what used to be called surfing.

I watch and listen and have determined a few posters for whom I have a high regard, and when I see a new post by them I will search by pulling down their name for their other recent posts. 

You are climbing up my list, Daniel 

With your patience with me when I was pestering you with questions on a thread about Learned Helplessness, and videos actually working with horses as opposed to the lecture type, example first haltering.

The list you made is comprehensive and I try to incorporate all of them. There are some instructors and even more so some trainers who have worked with me that stick out in my mind. 

I liked Foxhunters addition of Hands On to the list, and would like to add the Horses as my Teachers (Collectively and Individually) to the list as well.

Initially the lesson horses/been there done that types that know very well what to do but will not unless you cue them exactly right.

The one's that taught me lightness is the way to go.

The one where the first time I had her on the line I thought "I've got a live one this time".


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*interaction*

interaction with my horses and make them think and work with it and see what you put in and watch it come back.
its a great education between owner and equine.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

The best method for me is absolutely undisturbed time with my horse, with other horses or just interacting with/watching the herd.

Then, if anything is unclear, I benefit the most from individual lessons with a professional who knows how to be inspiring without putting too much pressure in the work, because then I just shut down.

On my own and sans interacting with horses, I prefer books and videos, preferably - without explanations, just the process filmed clearly, so that I can watch the actions of the trainer and the reactions of the horse.


----------



## Trey37 (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel that developing a sense of horse is the most important when learning about horsemanship. Spend time with them, study body language and horse communication and work as many horses as possible. Then learn theory by watching horse training shows, reading books, and reading forum posts. For me working with problem horses and young horses is much more interesting than older calmer horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

DanielDauphin said:


> [*]Watching demos and exhibitions at Expos and other large Horse Gatherings.
> 
> Always interesting though difficult for many to speak up and ask questions also the demonstrator might not have time to answer,
> [*]blogs
> ...


Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Books, followed by going out and trying it with my horse. Why?

If George Morris or Gen Chamberlin write, 'Your position should be X so you are balanced Y', it is a safe bet they are right. The trainers in my area? One told me the way to collect a horse is to push it forward with the legs while holding back with the head, bowing the horse up in between. Another told me I really needed to get 'on my pockets' with my feet more forward so I would be deeper in the seat. I like riding with my feet forward some, but slouching on my jean pockets...well, I trust Chamberlin more. Or Littauer, Or James Fillis, or Tom Roberts.

Then I need to go try it. For example, I've read many times that western curb bits apply pressure to the poll. But I've stood next to my horse, put my fingertips under the bridle, pulled back on the reins, and felt either nothing or MAYBE a very faint pressure.

There is a well known guy who blasts Tom Thumb bits. They aren't my favorite, either. I think a Billy Allen or some of the ported curbs with independent shanks are simply better designs. However, when I took a Tom Thumb bit out and put it in my horse's mouth, and tried to duplicate all the terrible things he said happened, I could not.

It really comes down to finding PEOPLE whose advice works when I get on my horse and listening to them. I've watched every video you have, Daniel. I've posted links to them many times. You've given me a lot to think about and what you say mirrors what happens when I try it on my horse as reliably as the advice I've had from Littauer or Morris or Chamberlin or Roberts - mighty good company, there!

It is kind of like the trust building that goes on with HF. Most of what smrobs posts mirrors what I see when I ride, so any new ideas she tosses out will be read with great interest by me. The trainers I've tried near me often are good with teaching a horse, but not so good about teaching riding. And sometimes they aren't so good with training. 

I've had more than one tell me that if Mia is afraid of something ahead of her, I should whip her butt and make her go forward anyways. I even tried that once...we ended up flying backwards on the trail, going much faster in reverse than I thought a horse could move! I'm now pretty well convinced that anyone who thinks you can FORCE a horse to move ANYWHERE is wrong...but I've had plenty of experienced riders tell me otherwise. Heck, Trooper has 5 year old scars on his sides from where a cowboy tried to spur him hard enough to cut cattle, and the cowboy wasn't successful.

So it really boils down to this: I cheerfully take advice from books, videos, internet forums, etc, but I need to trust the teacher based on my results when I try the advice out.

*There is a lot more bad poop floating around the world of riding than good poop!*​ 
BTW - the best advice I've had on getting Mia over her fears is this (from Tom Roberts):








​ 
That doesn't lay out a specific training program, but it helped me THINK about how I might proceed with my own horse. A book is just a human sharing what he has learned with a lot of other people.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I like to learn as many different ways that I can - just as long it is hands on.


----------

